# Sincronizacion de dos motores



## jignacio1983 (Nov 19, 2007)

buenas tardes estoy intentando sincronizar dos motores de jaula de ardilla que arrastran una cadena, y estoy teniendo bastante problemas con la sincronización (uno tira mas que otro).

De experiencia con otros casos similares y trabajando con variadores Altivar de Telemecánica, yo ponia los dos motores a 50 hzs y eso iba como la seda, ningun tipo de control para sincronizarlos. Pero en esta ocasión he trabajado con Unidrive SP y estoy teniendo muchos problemas. 

Quizá un retorno del dato de velocidad mediante dos codificadores facilitaría las cosas, pero no se hasta que punto, creo que un control por par tampoco es mala idea.

¿Que os parece?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Nov 19, 2007)

Primordial que ambos motores tengan las mismas caracteristicas electricas, RPM, AMPS, COS PHI, factor de servicio.

Ahi si puedes pensar en sincronizarlos, si necesita arranca muy suave ahi puedes usar variador.

Si es para el gancho puede que sea necesario el encoder.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 19, 2007)

Necesitas UN SOLO encoder conectado al motor maestro que controlara al otro motor esclavo.

Tambien podrias jugar con el par de los motores, no con la frecuencia


----------

